# Tactical Aircraft Security Officer ( TASO )



## RedcapCrusader (28 Jul 2017)

Has anyone recently attended/completed a TASO course?

Can you spare any information as to how the course is structured, material taught, etc.?

I'm interested in it, but having a hard time finding any information on the course.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Jul 2017)

Interested in crushing box lunches at a furious pace while providing weight on one side of a Herc/Globemaster? I haven't ever seen TASOs do much of anything other than convert oxygen to CO2.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (28 Jul 2017)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Interested in crushing box lunches at a furious pace while providing weight on one side of a Herc/Globemaster? I haven't ever seen TASOs do much of anything other than convert oxygen to CO2.



I won't turn down a trip on a fancy grey bird!


----------



## Stronghold (25 Oct 2017)

Hey man I just finished my TASO course about a month ago, it's an awesome course with fantastic instructors. 
Lots of opportunities on your flights and they're needing a lot of people for upcoming missions


----------



## WEng87 (8 Apr 2018)

Time to hire some extra MPs and have them take over the roll... ha ha ha


----------



## CBH99 (8 Apr 2018)

I was going to ask...don't the MP's contribute to the air marshal program?  If so, to what extent?


There's been plenty of discussion in various topics about some of the "high end, cool stuff" that the military police branch gets tasked with.  One of the things consistently mentioned is the air marshal courses.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> There's been plenty of discussion in various topics about some of the "high end, cool stuff" that the military police branch gets tasked with.  One of the things consistently mentioned is the air marshal courses.



Do you mean TASOs? The only thing high speed about those guys is the physical speed the aircraft they're in travels.


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Do you mean TASOs? The only thing high speed about those guys is the physical speed the aircraft they're in travels.


No.  TASO and Air Marshal are two separate functions.  I know you like mocking what TASO brings to the table (based on what I imagine is you being on a flight or two where TASO were tasked) but since the RCAF keeps demanding more and more of them, they must be doing something right.

For Air Marshal, their mandate is on VIP Code 1 flights on CAF aircraft (read Royal Family, GG, PM...).  So there is no cross-over with what the RCMP are doing.  In fact, MP have being doing the Air Marshal role for as long as I've been in so "our" program predates the RCMP one.


----------



## PuckChaser (8 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> No.  TASO and Air Marshal are two separate functions.  I know you like mocking what TASO brings to the table (based on what I imagine is you being on a flight or two where TASO were tasked) but since the RCAF keeps demanding more and more of them, they must be doing something right.



Multiple flights, into some pretty nasty places that 3 people with Brownings/C7s did absolutely nothing but take up rations and oxygen. Either provide an actual section-sized element to secure the aircraft, or don't bother. These guys don't even secure the plane on layovers, just head to the hotels for beers with the aircrew.


----------



## garb811 (8 Apr 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Multiple flights, into some pretty nasty places that 3 people with Brownings/C7s did absolutely nothing but take up rations and oxygen. Either provide an actual section-sized element to secure the aircraft, or don't bother. These guys don't even secure the plane on layovers, just head to the hotels for beers with the aircrew.


Ah,  and here I was worried that you were just talking out your butt and weren't an actual expert on FP of RCAF assets.  :

For what it's worth, even the USAF don't deploy a section as part of their equivalent program, we pretty much mirror what they are doing.


----------



## CBH99 (9 Apr 2018)

Garb811,

Mind elaborating on the TASO program and what it offers? 

Even in the MP recruiting video, it has the very short clip & title of "Air Marshal" - yet obviously, that is different than what the RCMP offers.

Without violating OPSEC of any kind, what is the primary task of the TASO program & does it overlap with what the RCMP does in any way/shape/form?


Thanks


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Garb811,
> 
> Mind elaborating on the TASO program and what it offers?
> 
> ...



The RCMP Air Marshal program is provided to Canadian Air Carriers. The MP Air Marshal Detail deals with providing security to the Prime Minister and Government Officials, Dignitaries onboard GoC aircraft abroad while conducting government business.

Tactical Aircraft Security Officers fly with Military Aircraft into zones where security is inadequate, nonexistent, or unknown. They provide security to the Aircraft, the Aircrew, assist with maintaining passenger discipline and providing additional security for detainee transports. They protect the aircraft from sabotage, attack, and prevent stowaways. TASO are a combat function, something the RCMP don't do.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (9 Apr 2018)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Multiple flights, into some pretty nasty places that 3 people with Brownings/C7s did absolutely nothing but take up rations and oxygen. Either provide an actual section-sized element to secure the aircraft, or don't bother. These guys don't even secure the plane on layovers, just head to the hotels for beers with the aircrew.



Funny, I don't remember securing an aircraft on a layover where there is adequate security being part of our job.

In hot zones, sure. I've slept on the cargo deck many times in nasty places, between standing out on the airfield in FFO when the temp breaks 45°C and the aircrew were the ones in hotels.

Not sure what you're on about, but just because you met a couple of morons, does not mean our function is useless. The Aircrew sure appreciate us.


----------



## garb811 (9 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Garb811,
> 
> Mind elaborating on the TASO program and what it offers?
> 
> ...


In addition to what LunchMeat has stated ref TASO, for the actual Air Marshall program, I would expect much of it is similar, if not the same, as what RCMP do with regard to TTPs anyway.  There are some marked differences in who is on the aircraft (general public vs pre-screened and selected individuals) but at the end of the day, the ultimate response is deadly force in a pressurized tube at 35,000 feet...


----------



## dapaterson (9 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> ... but at the end of the day, the ultimate response is deadly force in a pressurized tube at 35,000 feet...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_Force_One_(film)


----------



## CBH99 (10 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the clarification guys.

I always wondered about the use of 9mm bullets or bigger, in a deadly use of force incident on an airliner.  Even if you hit your target 100% of the time, there is always the chance of the round exiting the target, and not always in the direction the bullet was traveling before it hit the target.

I always thought rubber bullets would make more sense, or some other sort of technology that - Heaven forbid - it hit a window, it didn't doom an entire aircraft worth of people to a sudden & violent death.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> Thanks for the clarification guys.
> 
> I always wondered about the use of 9mm bullets or bigger, in a deadly use of force incident on an airliner.  Even if you hit your target 100% of the time, there is always the chance of the round exiting the target, and not always in the direction the bullet was traveling before it hit the target.
> 
> I always thought rubber bullets would make more sense, or some other sort of technology that - Heaven forbid - it hit a window, it didn't doom an entire aircraft worth of people to a sudden & violent death.



Are you basing your post on what you have seen in Hollywood movies, or the actual physics of a depressurization?

I have done more than one chamber run in my career where we went from 10,000ft cabin altitude to over 20,000ft, nearly instantly. I lived, every single time.  :nod:


----------



## CBH99 (10 Apr 2018)

To be honest, my 'imagined scenario' is probably based more on the Hollywood version than the physics.

Beyond that series on Discovery channel (I think it was called Mayday?) about aircraft disasters, and what I've seen about "holes in pressurized tubes at 35,000ft seems very very bad" - I don't actually know the physics behind a sudden depressurization at altitude like that.  

Happy to admit, on that front, very much out of my lane.  I assumed, albeit it would seem wrongly, that a bullet through a window/fuselage at that speed & altitude would be catastrophic...


(Gonna wander off and google some facts now, don't mind me)


----------



## RedcapCrusader (10 Apr 2018)

That's why you train, train, and train how to shoot within an aircraft. You also don't use FMJ, you use soft-jacket or hollow point ammunition because it has less penetrating power. Less risk of it going through someone into the hull or a vital system, or piercing through from the inside.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (10 Apr 2018)

CBH99 said:
			
		

> To be honest, my 'imagined scenario' is probably based more on the Hollywood version than the physics.
> 
> Beyond that series on Discovery channel (I think it was called Mayday?) about aircraft disasters, and what I've seen about "holes in pressurized tubes at 35,000ft seems very very bad" - I don't actually know the physics behind a sudden depressurization at altitude like that.
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong- it is very unhealthy to "bust caps" in a thin walled metal tube at 35,000 feet, doing 500 mph. I just don't buy that the airplane necessarily stops flying with a 9mm sized hole in the fuselage.

When the earth was still,cooling (and I was on Nav Training) we used to do Celestial Navigation. That meant mounting the sextant in an airlock that protruded thru the skin of the aircraft. Reasonably often enough, during act of mounting or dismounting the sextant at altitude, one could bypass the airlock feature and the cabin would begin venting through a hole maybe 2-3cm in diameter. It was a bit noisy, like standing next to a giant vacuum cleaner, and your ears popped a bit, but that was about all that happened.


----------



## Baz (10 Apr 2018)

SeaKingTacco said:
			
		

> Don't get me wrong- it is very unhealthy to "bust caps" in a thin walled metal tube at 35,000 feet, doing 500 mph. I just don't buy that the airplane necessarily stops flying with a 9mm sized hole in the fuselage.
> 
> When the earth was still,cooling (and I was on Nav Training) we used to do Celestial Navigation. That meant mounting the sextant in an airlock that protruded thru the skin of the aircraft. Reasonably often enough, during act of mounting or dismounting the sextant at altitude, one could bypass the airlock feature and the cabin would begin venting through a hole maybe 2-3cm in diameter. It was a bit noisy, like standing next to a giant vacuum cleaner, and your ears popped a bit, but that was about all that happened.



I'm pretty sure I did Nav training before you... I was the fourth course on the CT-142.

Urban legend has it that the Hercs used to carry a vacuum cleaner hose to plug into the sextant mount and clean up the cockpit when they were bored.  As the legend goes a stop was put to it when they realized they were abrading the leading edge of the tail plane with whatever garbage they were sucking out...

But yes, it seems a lot of people (probably based on Hollywood) equate a little hole in tn the fuselage with a structural failure.

I did a really quick look at the NTSB database at https://www.ntsb.gov/_layouts/ntsb.aviation/index.aspx  Searching for decompression I got 72 results; given that we don't here about them all I would assume most of them are not "dramatic."  A random pick of two 737 ones gives no injuries in 131 on board (https://app.ntsb.gov/pdfgenerator/ReportGeneratorFile.ashx?EventID=20090714X83900&AKey=1&RType=HTML&IType=FA) and 1 minor injury in 122 on board (https://app.ntsb.gov/pdfgenerator/ReportGeneratorFile.ashx?EventID=20110401X24330&AKey=1&RType=HTML&IType=MA).  However, these were structural failures from manufacturing and maintenance errors resulting in holes 18X12" and 60X8"; given that, I would believe that a tiny hole from a bullet wouldn't even result in a rapid decompression, and that the skin wouldn't tear, unless it hit a critical structural piece or system.

For comparison, here is an example of a structural failure which Hollywood wants to make every little hole into: https://app.ntsb.gov/pdfgenerator/ReportGeneratorFile.ashx?EventID=20001213X25439&AKey=1&RType=HTML&IType=MA with the full report with pictures at http://libraryonline.erau.edu/online-full-text/ntsb/aircraft-accident-reports/AAR89-03.pdf.  Google "Aloha Airlines Flight 243" for more and in color.  Again caused by maintenance technique.

</Sarcasm> Lesson is I'd be more afraid of the tech's drinking at the hotel before working on the aircraft then the TASO drinking at the hotel before carrying his gun. </End Sarcasm>


----------



## dapaterson (10 Apr 2018)

Excuse me.  Your detailed technical knowledge and experience is no match for me having watched Goldfinger.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (10 Apr 2018)

Yes, Hollywood likes to go crazy with imagined effects that have no basis in science or fact.

To quote Professor Farnsworth (Futurama   ), when asked how much pressure their starship can take: "Well, it is designed for space travel, so I would say one atmosphere". At lower altitudes than space, the difference is even less than one atmosphere. So, a 9mm hole in the fuselage is not going to decompress the plane so fast everybody gets sucked in the hole. It's going to be slow process, and can probably be blocked by sticking your cell phone over the hole - or anything sufficiently rigid. Similarly, larger holes will cause the decompression to go faster, but at the expense of the "suction" effect, which would then be lower (Hollywood always misses that one: the bigger the hole, the lower the suction - at least from decompression).

The real dangers of decompression are not the "great-vacuum-cleaner-effect" but the lack of oxygen required to sustain human life.

Similarly, the bigger problem with holes large enough and structural failures at altitude are caused in much greater part by the effect of 500-900km/hour + winds created by the movement of the airplane. Those winds will create some suction and given a chance, rip at the structure of the aircraft. In the Aloha flight 253 case, for instance, if you had been stopped somewhere with the same pressure differential and suddenly ripped the whole section that got ripped, you would barely feel any "suction" effect (other than your ears popping up). It's the wind created by such an opening at 650 mph that caused most of the trouble and likely ripped the poor stewardess from the plane.


----------



## Haggis (11 Apr 2018)

This thread has gone from a discussion of a military qualification to an episode of Myhtbusters.


----------



## garb811 (11 Apr 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> This thread has gone from a discussion of a military qualification to an episode of Myhtbusters.


You've been around here long enough to know that the chances of a thread veering off topic are...well, pretty much guaranteed.   ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (11 Apr 2018)

Besides, what would be the fun of staying on topic?


----------



## Loachman (11 Apr 2018)

So now we've veered off topic onto another topic of veering off topic.

Frangible ammunition https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frangible_bullet was developed for the air marshal role, but I have no idea if it is still in use.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Apr 2018)

It's quite common, I have one sitting on my desk right now (.45acp) . Not sure which groups use for their work.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2018)

20 years ago, I used to be a dealer in Second Chance Body Armor from the US.  The company was started by Richard Davis, who was in the habit of proving his armor worked by shooting himself with hand guns etc.  One of the videos he had he demonstrated this type of ammunition on a rack of ribs.  It blew a hole in the rack you could put your fist through.  That was something to see.


----------



## Haggis (12 Apr 2018)

garb811 said:
			
		

> You've been around here long enough to know that the chances of a thread veering off topic are...well, pretty much guaranteed.   ;D



True.  But what impressed me was that in just under one page we made a hard turn from specialist training to science.


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2018)

Haggis said:
			
		

> True.  But what impressed me was that in just under one page we made a hard turn from specialist training to science.



https://youtu.be/V83JR2IoI8k


----------



## Jarnhamar (12 Apr 2018)

Infidel Body armor.  Buddy is a bit of a odd-cat but pretty interesting video of him shooting himself in the chest with 9mm's then takes a 308 to the back from 10 feet away. Barely flinches.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ji5VpHaNySw


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2018)

If I can interrupt for a second with a thought on TASOs...

Just consider, airplanes don't always land where they intended to when they took off.  If you have to put er down quick, that might be somewhere you didn't intend to.  Some of those places are better to land in than the field or whatever but the aircraft, crew, load, mission kit, whatever might need protection.  TASOs can be one of those 'better to have and not need, than need and not have' items.  While we're flying around, you never know when you're going to here "I smell smoke".  It happens, and when it does, you want to get on the deck FAST.  Your preferred alternate might not be where you end up.  It might not even be "fire of unknown origin" or aircraft systems emergency, it might be something like weather.

Sometimes, keeping 'undesirables' away from your aircraft might be done just seeing that someone is close to it that has tools to stop you from approaching.  If not, then there is to option to use non-deadly, deadly force IAW ROEs to protect that asset.  Things like GlobeMasters are hard to replace...


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2018)

Ahem, back on derail... Richard Davis.  

https://youtu.be/IwBLL7Z3OvU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2018)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Ahem, back on derail... Richard Davis.
> 
> https://youtu.be/IwBLL7Z3OvU



Sorry...I'll get back in my corner now.   :surrender:


----------



## dapaterson (12 Apr 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Sometimes, keeping 'undesirables' away from your aircraft might be done just seeing that someone is close to it that has tools to stop you from approaching.



You try to keep undesirables away, but the AESOPs just keep coming back...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2018)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You try to keep undesirables away, but the AESOPs just keep coming back...



 :rofl:

Not if there's no bread and peanut butter in the galley!!


----------



## jollyjacktar (12 Apr 2018)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Sorry...I'll get back in my corner now.   :surrender:



 ;D


----------



## OceanBonfire (11 May 2022)

> The ASO (Aircraft Security Officers) qualification signifies the combination of the TASO and Air Marshal qualification into one, high speed – low drag force protection option for the Royal Canadian Air Force.













__ https://www.facebook.com/MilitaryPoliceMilitaireCanada/posts/362044565956834


----------



## brihard (11 May 2022)

I take it form the grad photo that Air Marshals in CAF are not a covert presence, then?


----------



## Fabius (11 May 2022)

Not now I guess. Thought they were before. 

Weird to see plate carriers with no plates and virtually zero pouches and then paired with low profile soft armour for some. Interesting set ups.


----------



## Weinie (11 May 2022)

brihard said:


> I take it form the grad photo that Air Marshals in CAF are not a covert presence, then?


Before they board any flight they will have the horizontal black bar inserted over their eyes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2022)

What’s with the fuckin hats?  🙄

High speed/low drag?







Maybe the MP folks should have checked that ASO didn’t already exist in the RCAF.

It does;  Acoustic Sensor Operator.  Been around for decades (used to be Acoustic Sensor Officer when Navs owned the acoustics seats on Auroras).

🤙🏻  Nicely done!   😂

Can’t wait for CJOC to start tasking ASOs…someone will be expecting a MP version to show up and instead will get a sleepy dude with peanut butter toast breathe who wants to talk RGMRs and dynamic events.  And wants to know where the toaster is…”you guys got any peanut butter?”.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2022)

Baz said:


> Urban legend has it that the Hercs used to carry a vacuum cleaner hose to plug into the sextant mount and clean up the cockpit when they were bored.  As the legend goes a stop was put to it when they realized they were abrading the leading edge of the tail plane with whatever garbage they were sucking out...



Realizing the above post is 4+ years on…

No urban legend for the Auroras.  In the back of the aircraft in Ordinance (where we launch internal search stores) we have something called a GP Chute (General Purpose Chute).   On the chute cover, there is a purpose build vacuum hose attachment.  The vacuum is long enough to reach right into the flight deck and has a filter on it.  Basically, attach the hose, turn the nozzle to open on the GP chute and we’re vacuuming at altitude well above 20,000 feet most times.  All we are really doing it opening a small hole in the pressurized tube and voila.  Vacuum power. 

We also crack that vacuum nozzle  open to vent the cordite fumes when we’re dropping sonos from internal stores.   Helps to keep from turning the aircraft into a vomit comet. 

Zero aircraft lost doing this from catastrophic fuselage failures.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 May 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> High speed/low drag?




Good Lord, that embarrassingly cringeworthy…

@Weinie Thanks for the morning chuckle!


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Maybe the MP folks should have checked that ASO didn’t already exist in the RCAF.
> 
> It does; Acoustic Sensor Operator. Been around for decades (used to be Acoustic Sensor Officer when Navs owned the acoustics seats on Auroras).


Just following the international military tradition of using the same acronym to mean multiple different things.   e.g. SAR

Although the thought of someone screwing up a CFTPO and getting one of these guys to try and hunt subs is hilarious.  Equally hilarious - having an Acoustician show up by accident for air marshal duties.


----------



## Weinie (12 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> Just following the international military tradition of using the same acronym to mean multiple different things.   e.g. SAR
> 
> Although the thought of someone screwing up a CFTPO and getting one of these guys to try and hunt subs is hilarious.  Equally hilarious - having an Acoustician show up by accident for air marshal duties.


Perhaps, to exclude this happening, they could be called Acoustic Sensor Submarine Hunting Operators/Locating Experts.


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2022)

Weinie said:


> Perhaps, to exclude this happening, they could be called Acoustic Sensor Submarine Hunting Operators/Locating Experts.


I prefer "box lunch connossieurs" myself, but I digress...


----------



## dapaterson (12 May 2022)

Weinie said:


> Perhaps, to exclude this happening, they could be called Acoustic Sensor Submarine Hunting Operators/Locating Experts.


I'd have thought that you'd use that abbreviation for MPs.


----------



## Weinie (12 May 2022)

dapaterson said:


> I'd have thought that you'd use that abbreviation for MPs.


I have used that appellation a time or two for MP's, albeit ones not in uniform.


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2022)

@dapaterson  and @Weinie  - I'm not sure which one deserves this more, so I'll award to both of you:


----------



## Weinie (12 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> @dapaterson  and @Weinie  - I'm not sure which one deserves this more, so I'll award to both of you:


Just doing my doodie


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> I prefer "box lunch connossieurs" myself, but I digress...



yes?


----------



## dapaterson (12 May 2022)

Pointing out to an Air Nav Colonel that he'd been replaced by 25% of my cell phone made for an interesting PER season.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 May 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Pointing out to an Air Nav Colonel that he'd been replaced by 25% of my cell phone made for an interesting PER season.



A few hours in a CR2.1 Cyclone in the TAC chair or BIV Aurora doing Comms (MNS, CNS, Link, VPN comms/ log keeping etc) or the TacNav chair will quickly deflate that myth though! 😁


----------



## dapaterson (12 May 2022)

Well, sure... that ACSO will be so busy prepping coffee for the AESOPs they'll be fully occupied.

That's the abbreviation, right?  Air Coffee Service Officer?


----------



## Weinie (12 May 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Pointing out to an Air Nav Colonel that he'd been replaced by 25% of my cell phone made for an interesting PER season.


Do you really want to advance? With greater responsibility comes greater pressure/bullshyte ,and I am certain that you will not suffer fools. It becomes a trade off, blood pressure vs pragmatism. I chose pragmatism, I suggest you do the same.; you are THAT close to retiring. Moreover.  dirt on the stupid people is always funny and apparently un-ceasing.


----------



## dimsum (12 May 2022)

dapaterson said:


> Well, sure... that ACSO will be so busy prepping coffee for the AESOPs they'll be fully occupied.
> 
> That's the abbreviation, right?  Air Coffee Service Officer?


That totally depends on the fleet. 

Some fleets, they aren't super busy.  Some, they are the busiest person, per flight hour, in the airplane.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> That totally depends on the fleet.
> 
> Some fleets, they aren't super busy.  Some, they are the busiest person, per flight hour, in the airplane.


Yup, not very busy in the 146 & 147… 😜


----------



## kev994 (13 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> Just following the international military tradition of using the same acronym to mean multiple different things.   e.g. SAR
> 
> Although the thought of someone screwing up a CFTPO and getting one of these guys to try and hunt subs is hilarious.  Equally hilarious - having an Acoustician show up by accident for air marshal duties.


I spent an entire day in a C2 course trying to figure out why they kept talking about Air to Air Refueling… they were talking about After Action Reports.


----------



## Good2Golf (13 May 2022)

kev994 said:


> I spent an entire day in a C2 course trying to figure out why they kept talking about Air to Air Refueling… they were talking about After Action Reports.


FYI, HOTEL means Helicopter Operations That Enhance Logistics. 😉


----------



## dimsum (13 May 2022)

kev994 said:


> I spent an entire day in a C2 course trying to figure out why they kept talking about Air to Air Refueling… they were talking about After Action Reports.


I know of at least 3 terms that use the acronym SAR.  I can even use all of them in one sentence:  

The SAR (Security Acceptability Report) for Airplane X states that they can use the SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar), for SAR (Search and Rescue).


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 May 2022)

kev994 said:


> I spent an entire day in a C2 course trying to figure out why they kept talking about Air to Air Refueling… they were talking about After Action Reports.



When I got back to the fleet,  I went on an ILP (individual learning plan) to get my Category back.  I had also been promoted but didn’t need ILP (Intermediate Leadership Program) because I’d done SLC way back when.

Was talking to a buddy of mine in Ops who is also a WO who is also on a Cat ILP and leadership ILP.

When he asked me when my ILP was, I thought he meant Category and said “I’ve been on it for a few months now.”   That confused him.  So I thought he must mean Leadership ILP and then said “oh wait. I did that in 2002 so I don’t need it”.  He also thought must have been talking about flying ILP so became even more confused. It quickly turned into the most confusing conversation I’d taken part in for a long time.

I think at the end of it, we just stopped talking and he walked out of Ops.   😂


----------



## Colin Parkinson (13 May 2022)

dimsum said:


> I know of at least 3 terms that use the acronym SAR.  I can even use all of them in one sentence:
> 
> The SAR (Security Acceptability Report) for Airplane X states that they can use the SAR (Synthetic Aperture Radar), for SAR (Search and Rescue).


Don't forget "Salmon Aquaculture Review", they were upset when I pointed out their acronym was taken.


----------



## Haggis (13 May 2022)

When I saw this thread was active again, I returned to it hoping for some new insights into the CAFs approach, having trained with some civilian APOs.

This was not to be.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 May 2022)

Haggis said:


> When I saw this thread was active again, I returned to it hoping for some new insights into the CAFs approach, having trained with some civilian APOs.
> 
> This was not to be.



Just wear a Jays hat and you’ll be 🤙🏻






						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## dimsum (13 May 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Just wear a Jays hat and you’ll be 🤙🏻
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 May 2022)

dimsum said:


>


Hey!  If we had an RCAF ball hat…this tragedy could be avoided!  😁


----------



## OldSolduer (16 May 2022)

Haggis said:


> When I saw this thread was active again, I returned to it hoping for some new insights into the CAFs approach, having trained with some civilian APOs.
> 
> This was not to be.


The more the CAF advances into the 21st century the more it regresses into the 20th


----------

